

TechCrunch didn't report Zaarly's $14.1M raise (Crunchfund invested) - pitdesi
http://techcrunch.com/tag/zaarly/

======
jkincaid
Hey folks, I'm a writer at TC. This wasn't about CrunchFund, it was an embargo
issue.

~~~
mikeklaas
Since when does TechCrunch honour embargoes?

~~~
abyssknight
My assumption is that after Arrington was ousted, they went back to their old
ways.

Kind of sad, really.

------
bofishback
Quick chime in, I'm the CEO of Zaarly, exactly what jkincaid said... this had
nothing to do with CrunchFund and was just about an embargo.

~~~
molecule
congrats on the raise

------
sachitgupta
It is however, posted on CrunchBase: <http://www.crunchbase.com/financial-
organization/crunchfund>

"CrunchFund invested in Zaarly. (10/24/11) Posted 10/24/11 at 10:43pm via
businessinsider.com"

------
dmor
when did it happen?

edit: 7 hours ago

p.s. publications aren't required to cover everything... is this insinuating
some conspiracy theory

